# Fun Early sunday morning



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I decided to put up or shut up this morning. I was hunting solo, had a tasty little transition slough that I have been watching and had permission to hunt, I did my setup and as i was driving out to park a vehicle full of nr's pulled up with, you got it, a boat in tow ready to launch in about 2 feet of water. :eyeroll: anyway I told them (4) to quickly get their decoys and I would teach them to field hunt, we quickly set up some floaters and threw some out in the field with mine and I had them set up in the tall grass and reeds, I was in my blind. About 40 min. later the birds started to come in there was 3 of us calling, guys it was a hoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we all got some birds we did not all limit but we had a blast!

I think we would have done better if we would have set up a little better but we did it very quick, afterwards we ate a 3lb bag of peperoni sticks and visited for 2 hours, nice guys 2 from Mpls 1 from Madison WI 1 from Husdon WI. they just didn't have a clue how to field hunt. I bet Gander Mountain sold some field blinds today! Thanks Dave, Bernie, Ted and Lane :beer:

Have a good one!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go Bob!! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Bob,

Your spitit is to be commended!

The hunters from ND never seem to amaze me with their compassion and passion - compassion for other hunters and passion for hunting.

I will be up in a couple of weeks and passing through Fargo on my way to Granville/Minot. Who knows, maybe we will run into each other...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Classy move Bob!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great move Bob!!! Good for you, good for them, good for all of us!!!! Thank You!!! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

You are an exemplary man Bob. Congrats.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Now thats what I call a true sportsman!!! Thanks for showing those guys what most North Dakotans are like. :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Now thats what I call a true sportsman!!! Thanks for showing those guys what most North Dakotans are like. :beer:


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Nicely done. On behalf of all NR's, thanks for making that choice!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Bob,
You got the blessing!
How good do you feel now?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks to all

Like I said it was a blast I would do it again in a heartbeat. I guess I did not think I was doing anything special. I am sure glad it worked out. I told Dave it would have taken a pretty big wrecker to get his Jeep and pro V out of that slough anyway. we all got a big laugh out of that.

Thanks again, do the same if you get the chance, it is worth the effort.

Have a good one!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great example... Thanks. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Way to go Bob! :thumb:

What a great example to set for me and all sportsman. I would rather hunt with someone than alone, it is pretty hard to have a conversation with my dog. :run:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good job bob. sounds like it worked out great for everyone. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:bowdown:


----------

